# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Chubby frog ... vs Tomato frog and pac man frogs

## Emily

Chubby frogs have been on my list to get, but when I read they need deep substrate and burrow a lot, they kind of got marked off my list.

I basically want to know how often I would see them versus like a pacman frog or tomato frog. Are they more likely to stay buried pretty much all of the time, or will they surface for feeding time?

My likely adult male tomato frog basically stays buried and I almost never seen him out. He did come out briefly the other night (hadn't seen him out for a few weeks). My baby tomato frogs are more active and come out when I feed them. So do most of my pacman frogs except they stick their heads out a couple of hours before feeding time.

If I got two of them, would they be ok in a 20 long aquarium? Should I put them in something smaller at first? There are two for sale now locally, at two different pet stores, both are about 1 1/2 to 2 inches long.

Thanks for any advice.

----------

